# Dw yes or No ? Macan



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

yes or no ?


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Yes of course


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh yes


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Not for me


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A Porsche should never look like that. 

It's probably about the most appealing car in the class, but it's still a class I can find little appeal for personally.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

oh yes


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Yes from me


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Definite no, no


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Ho god,NO.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Not ever


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes..


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

yes indeed


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Yes...just not white


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

OK yes!


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, but not in white and not with black wheels.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Front is horrible, rear is gorgeous. Still prefer the SQ5 though, more economical, faster and cheaper.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Yes I like these, we have Juke and really like the Mercedes GLA too. I know these type of cars are not everybody's cup of tea though.

Like the Juke they are a marmite car - and me and my wife love marmite!

I priced one of these up the other day and they are very expensive for a have decent specc'd one not sure its justifiable over the GLA..


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

For a small SUV, yes. Nicest one around IMO.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Yes :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

No for me....pointless car why not make a family saloon instead of another pointless faux-roader for the chelsea tractor crew??


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes from me

John Tht


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

erm not for me


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes def


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

I drove a diesel s and it was bloody good. This should be fun. Yes from me!


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Not for me. Why does every car manufacturer think it has to make a model in every category? Porsche make fantastic sports cars. Land Rover and others make great 4x4s and SUVs. Never the twain should meet!


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

yes


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

yes...


----------



## Iptsoe (Jun 28, 2015)

Nope, wouldn't have one given to me. Looks like it's the Cayenne for people who can't afford the Cayenne


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/cars/news/...-money/ar-BBpElOT?li=BBoPJKX&ocid=mailsignout

Told you these were great :thumb:


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

No way. Horrible.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

nope not for me


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Don't think I'd spend my own money on one but id have one.


----------



## Simeyb (Oct 15, 2010)

I was in a Porsche dealership the other day looking at a Cayman (which is a YES!), the Macan is OK, but only that - ever such a lot of money for what it is - remember its not a racing car just because it has Porsche written on it - its a SUV and there's loads in that space - would def look at the Jaguar F-Pace


----------



## Pip66 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd rather walk !!!!!


----------

